
Self-Driving Ubers Inevitable? People: We're Not So Sure - joshagogo
http://unu.ai/self-driving-cars/
======
Cortexia
Personally, I'd feel unsafe. (I'm just trying to imagine getting in the back
seat of a car, moving at high speed, with nobody in the front). That's hard to
get past.

------
DaedelusArcher
Probably going to be a generational thing. After some tipping point, people
won't give it a second thought.

